# JPEG file too large



## debjerry (Jan 14, 2004)

I attempted to load a .jpeg picture on another forum and they said the file size was too large. What other format should it be saved as, and how. Thanks


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

you need to make it smaller ..it's not the file format....if you don't have any picture programs try this for making it smaller

http://www.download.com/IrfanView/3000-2192_4-10021962.html


----------



## debjerry (Jan 14, 2004)

bonk said:


> you need to make it smaller ..it's not the file format....if you don't have any picture programs try this for making it smaller
> 
> http://www.download.com/IrfanView/3000-2192_4-10021962.html


 thank you


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

....Or you can keep their size and upload them on a site like http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/. They offer resizing and forum/hyml code there.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

http://download.microsoft.com/download/whistler/Install/2/WXP/EN-US/ImageResizerPowertoySetup.exe

Is a powertoy by Microsoft to easily resize photos, and saves an unaltered copy.


----------

